# MyProtein Weight Gainer or Maximuscle Progain



## _Chris_ (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys

I've been using MyProtein's Weight Gainer for 2 months now with good results - 20lbs in two months.

However, I'm constantly bloated. I'm 100% sure it's down to the Oats and Milk I take it with.

I've tried it with Water and it doesn't go down too well - that's why I take it with Milk.

I've been looking into Maximuscle's Progain and they strongly recommend that you take it with Water rather than Milk.

It's Lactose free and doesn't contain Oats. It does however contain Maltodextrin as a Carb source.

Am I likely to experience fat gain?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well malto is a sugar will be used pritty fast or stored as fat. ok for pre and pw but any other time id say the mypro is better the oats are much better source of carbs


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well malto is a sugar will be used pritty fast or stored as fat. ok for pre and pw but any other time id say the mypro is better the oats are much better source of carbs


I'll second that the myprotein stuff is good stuff have used and would recommend, there are also some other really good gainers, these days I just buy good whey and add what I need to it.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I used progain for a while when i was just starting out using supplements and i had really good results, even though my diet wasn't great, plus i had absolutely no issues with bloating/wind whatever (I found I got this really badly on Mammoth 2500), I had no fat gain (probably partly due to lots of cv in rugby training) so if you have the money, go for it.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Myprotein, use the code above my avatar! Nah don't bother with maximuscle supplements, overpriced crap


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I use the myprotein one myself... very tasty and seems to be working


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

maxi-muscle is a no no for the shear price they try to extort of people:cursing: i was ranting the other day to a mate of mine who started back training and bought this over priced marketed brand. :cursing: , lets face it the only people i know take this stuff is the people who are given it, as they are probably professional athletes of some sort or other, i am not saying its not good stuff just a rip off , so please save your pounds and try another product optimum do a fantastic weight gain and i bet you get double for your money:thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> maxi-muscle is a no no for the shear price they try to extort of people:cursing: i was ranting the other day to a mate of mine who started back training and bought this over priced marketed brand. :cursing: , lets face it the only people i know take this stuff is the people who are given it, as they are probably professional athletes of some sort or other, i am not saying its not good stuff just a rip off , so please save your pounds and try another product optimum do a fantastic weight gain and i bet you get double for your money:thumb:


haha yeah, i only used it cos i got it for cheap through my club! :thumb:


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is this the one you guys are using ...

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/weight-gainer-(6lb)

If so, what flavor do you guys suggest?

I see it still contains Malto, is this ok ? dont really want to start gaining fat.

Ingredients: Carb Blend (Maltodextrin & Ultra Fine Oats) Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate, Milk Protein, Whey Protein Isolate & Egg Albumin), Fat-Reduced Cocoa Powder (chocolate flavouring only), EFA Blend (Flaxseed Flour & MCT (Medium Chain Triglycerides)), Thickener (Xanthan Gum), Natural Flavouring, Citric Acid (berry flavouring only), Sweetener (Sucralose).

Nutritional Information (per 100g):

Energy 411.0Kcal

Protein (as-is) 34.0g

Carbohydrates 46.0g

of which sugars 9.8g

Fat 9.8g

of which saturates 1.6g

Dietary Fibre 3.3g


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Is this the one you guys are using ...
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/weight-gain/weight-gainer-(6lb)
> 
> ...


yep thats good to go, reflex do a really good gainer with good carbs if your worried about malto, but malto isn;t all bad you know, it is a pretty useful carb if your training to gain, like i said before if you want the best of both worlds buy some really good whey and bulk buy oats or powdered oats and add to your mix, you can't beat whole oats, whey and UDO's its simply amazing, you could scrap the shakes all together and eat chicken and sweet potatoe post workout like many of the pros!!!


----------



## jordan92 (Jun 17, 2009)

thedonker said:


> yep thats good to go, reflex do a really good gainer with good carbs if your worried about malto, but malto isn;t all bad you know, it is a pretty useful carb if your training to gain, like i said before if you want the best of both worlds buy some really good whey and bulk buy oats or powdered oats and add to your mix, you can't beat whole oats, whey and UDO's its simply amazing, you could scrap the shakes all together and eat chicken and sweet potatoe post workout like many of the pros!!!


Il second this, the reflex stuff is top notch, expensive, but worth the cash IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Son of Ed (Apr 27, 2010)

I started using MP max for 2 months. I did make some gains but I'm sure my body was not digesting it properly as I constantly felt bloated and my farts smelt like something died inside me.

I currently use Progain with full fat milk. At first I was still getting the smelly farts but no bloated feeling.

I have started taking lactase enzyme tablets before having any weight gainers or protein and since I have done this I have not had any problems in regards to how my body digests the shakes.

I get progain from affordable supplements for about £26 so not too bad.


----------

